# Difference between Daito Ryu and Miyama Ryu



## Mr. President (Feb 17, 2014)

Both styles appear effective and self defense oriented, without an excessive amount of attention to Atemi Waza, which is what I'm looking for.

What are the functional differences between the styles? What would you see in one that you wouldn't necessarily see in the other?


----------



## oaktree (Feb 17, 2014)

I practice daito ryu. I don't know about miyama ryu which 
 Is a modern style of jujutsu i think.
What is the question about daito ryu?


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 19, 2014)

oaktree said:


> I practice daito ryu. I don't know about miyama ryu which
> Is a modern style of jujutsu i think.
> What is the question about daito ryu?



The main point that people make about Daito Ryu is that it's too traditional for today's world, and that it doesn't take into account the way humanity has changed the concept of hand to hand combat. Do you find this contemporary in that regard, or do you find yourself wishing they'd practice different kinds of attacks and counters?

Also, what about ground fighting in Daito Ryu? I know that in the Samurai days, taking someone to the ground means he's probably about to die, so I was wondering if Ne Waza is a significant (or not so significant) part of the curriculum.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 19, 2014)

Daito ryu is a koryu. With that said it carries over
Things involved from that time period. Second thing
About Daito ryu is the mindset it is not sparring, your 
Intent and uke intent differ then say judo or sport.
If you watch the end of a Daito ryu technique most end
With a symbolic cutting off the head.
The techniques work fine in modern application but there 
Does exist goshin techniques if that is what you 
Mean. I train in it because I enjoy it for what it is
And not what I am trying to make it be.
Does Daito ryu have ground work, we have kneeling
Techniques but defending guard and rolling no
Because in the time period it wouldn't make sense.
Just like now you don't know who is caring what 
Weapon why would you want to roll around with him.
If there is a Daito ryu school near you go see.
I don't know if they will because they might interview you 
To see if you are right for it.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 19, 2014)

oaktree said:


> Daito ryu is a koryu. With that said it carries over
> Things involved from that time period. Second thing
> About Daito ryu is the mindset it is not sparring, your
> Intent and uke intent differ then say judo or sport.
> ...


I wanted to add that in more advance stages there maybe
The things you are looking for, i don't know as i am still
Working on ikkajo. Those higher scrolls could take a life time to get to as the Daito ryu is huge. What makes you
Interested in koryu?


----------

